# Re-purposing Bench Grinder



## taycat (Aug 1, 2015)

now i have my mk1 clarkson tooling and cutter grinder running albeit with basic jigs ( need to get some made) i have a spare 6" bench grinder.
anyone re-purposed one into something else?


----------



## Ed of all trades (Aug 1, 2015)

I have seen them re-purposed into belt grinders.  would work for a 1" x 40", won't have enough power for a 2" x __ .


----------



## brino (Aug 1, 2015)

taycat,

I keep one with a wire brush wheel on one end and a buffing wheel on the other.
The wire brush gets used a lot; cleaning bolt threads, removing rust, etc.

Let us know what you come up with......

-brino


----------



## hman (Aug 1, 2015)

I'd suggest a Scotch-brite wheel.  Really fantastic for deburring machined edges, polishing surfaces, etc.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 1, 2015)

Keep it for rough grinding and or general purpose use.  You won't have to worry about messing up your good wheels.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 1, 2015)

It’s a pain to change out a good dressed grinding wheel for say a onetime wire wheel job. That’s why I have more than one bench grinder. Each grinder has its own dedicated purpose of grinding, buffing, etc…Dave.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 1, 2015)

Caution: Abrasive wheel can and do shatter. Those little wire break off and fly. I had one let loose I still have a 1" wire embedded under the skin in my belly. Glad I was wearing safety glasses. 
Always stand to the side when starting your grinder. Use the guards and wear eye protection.

Daryl
MN


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 1, 2015)

On one of my bench grinders I have a pre-used flap disk for quick de-burring.  Since the outer edge has been rounded from use it conforms nicely to curved edges of parts.


----------



## SmokeWalker (Aug 1, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> Caution: Abrasive wheel can and do shatter. Those little wire break off and fly. I had one let loose I still have a 1" wire embedded under the skin in my belly. Glad I was wearing safety glasses.
> Always stand to the side when starting your grinder. Use the guards and wear eye protection.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


Damn. I'm sorry to hear about that. And I thought little splinters in the pads of my thumbs were bad.


----------



## GarageGuy (Aug 2, 2015)

I have 3 grinders.  A little 5" that I put HF diamond wheels on for grinding TIG tungstens and carbide tips, a 6" with coarse and medium stones, and a belt driven 8" with one brass wire wheel and one steel wire wheel.  Much easier to change machines than to change wheels for a job.  Put them on pedestals so you can move them around and not waste bench space.

GG


----------



## brino (Aug 2, 2015)

I remember seeing a great wheeled grinder pedastal here....it had a top location for the grinder in use and angled storage below for several other grinders. I have tried to find it again but came up empty. Anyone know where that was?
Thanks!
-brino


----------



## francist (Aug 2, 2015)

brino -- check out POTD November 18, 2014. Posted by "road" 
I think it's the one you're referring to.

-frank


----------



## Andre (Aug 2, 2015)

I've used scotchbrite wheels in the past, they are fantastic, I highly recommend one.


----------



## brino (Aug 2, 2015)

francist said:


> brino -- check out POTD November 18, 2014. Posted by "road"
> I think it's the one you're referring to.
> -frank



THANKS FRANK!
I've been trying to find that for a while now.

The almost finished pictures from "road" are in the POTD on Nov. 28th 2014:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-126#post-250089

Thanks again!
-brino


----------



## Holescreek (Aug 2, 2015)

I  keep a pedestal grinder set up with a 3m (scotch brite) wheel on one end and a wire wheel on the other.  Once you've experienced deburring with the 3M you won't want to file edges ever again.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 4, 2015)

If you get the "Scotchbrite" type wheel,I always use the #9 hardness one. It costs more,but is more durable,and maintains fairly sharp corners better. Of course,this type wheel is not going to be hard like a regular abrasive vitrified wheel.

The #9 wheel leaves a very smooth brushed sort of finish,but a lot smoother than an actual brushed finish.

I am being as clear as mud here!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 4, 2015)

i have a cotton polishing wheel on one side and a fine wire wheel on the other.
may i suggest a full face shield when using wire wheels, i got a wire stuck in my right nostril as a youngster.
it hurt like heck, both going in and coming out.
i was wearing safety glasses but they were not enough....


----------



## taycat (Aug 15, 2015)

brino said:


> taycat,
> 
> I keep one with a wire brush wheel on one end and a buffing wheel on the other.
> The wire brush gets used a lot; cleaning bolt threads, removing rust, etc.
> ...





uncle harry said:


> On one of my bench grinders I have a pre-used flap disk for quick de-burring.  Since the outer edge has been rounded from use it conforms nicely to curved edges of parts.


----------



## taycat (Aug 15, 2015)

sorry pressed wrong button.
here goes knocked up spacer for fitting flap wheel tried and worked lovely.
now need to make rest for it as prob be easier to use.
also need to make thicker spacer as one i made used measurement from clarkson so had to use thick washer as well.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 15, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have a cotton polishing wheel on one side and a fine wire wheel on the other.
> may i suggest a full face shield when using wire wheels, i got a wire stuck in my right nostril as a youngster.
> it hurt like heck, both going in and coming out.
> i was wearing safety glasses but they were not enough....



I had a wire come off and ricochet off the peral snap on my wrangler shirt, it went under the faceshield and impailed itself in the end of my nose at the edge of my nostril. I can relate to the pain of entry, and the pain of extraction.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------

